# My Maltese passed away. So sad!



## Eliana086 (May 30, 2021)

Hi, Hope you are all doing well. My Maltese passed away and I am so depressed. Hopefully, you people know about my situation right now. It's very hard for me to get out of his thoughts. But somehow I managed to go for a new dog. I am thinking again for Maltese, but many of my close mates recommending me some other breeds including the poodle, Shi Tzu, mini Bernedoodle, and many other dogs mainly from this list. 
Can you please help to choose the right breed for me. I wanted a dog which can live longer with me. Now my main preference is their life span with good qualities of a family dog. Please help if anyone here have the experience of these breeds.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss. I wish I could help you decide but only you can make that decision on which breed to choose. I personally have had good luck with my maltese, one living to 18 and my rescue was 14 when she passed.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. maddiesmom is correct, only you know what is right for you. I had a chocolate lab two dogs ago, and he was absolutely wonderful; a great family dog. My last dog was a Maltese/Yorkie mix and he was also a great dog. I now have an 11 month old Maltese and he just makes me laugh every day. I chose the smaller dogs after the lab because I am older now, so it's just easier. Also, there's isn't shedding to deal with. These were important factors for me, which might not be major factors for you. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Eliana086 (May 30, 2021)

Thank you for understanding my feelings.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My Maltese is 15 and doing pretty well, still happy, still barking and still enjoying life. There is no guarantee with dogs or humans as far as life span goes. You need to pick the breed that is right for you considering many things like lifestyle and maintenance, and expense . Of course in this group, we love all dogs but Maltese are our favorite. It's hard losing a member of your family and it hurts a lot. When you are really you will find the right dog for you.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

So Sorry for your loss. No matter what puppy you get I am sure it will make you very happy! Animals are so good!


----------



## Dc1227 (Jul 18, 2018)

Eliana086 said:


> Hi, Hope you are all doing well. My Maltese passed away and I am so depressed. Hopefully, you people know about my situation right now. It's very hard for me to get out of his thoughts. But somehow I managed to go for a new dog. I am thinking again for Maltese, but many of my close mates recommending me some other breeds including the poodle, Shi Tzu, mini Bernedoodle, and many other dogs mainly from this list.
> Can you please help to choose the right breed for me. I wanted a dog which can live longer with me. Now my main preference is their life span with good qualities of a family dog. Please help if anyone here have the experience of these breeds.


So sorry for your loss. We lost our first Maltese 3 years ago and my husband wanted another one almost immediately. I was against getting one so soon and was very unsure about another Maltese, only because I was afraid it would make me sad. We got ours three months after our loss and have not regretted one single day. I think any dog that you will get, you will love. good luck and again, so sorry.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

So deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## iluvmyfurbaby (May 19, 2021)

I just lost my Basil a month ago. I know what you are going through. I felt like I wanted to die too I was so distraught. A close family member told me I should look for another one...not to REPLACE Basil but to ADD another one to my heart. I am also looking into getting a new baby.


----------



## Leggz (Jun 1, 2021)

iluvmyfurbaby said:


> I just lost my Basil a month ago. I know what you are going through. I felt like I wanted to die too I was so distraught. A close family member told me I should look for another one...not to REPLACE Basil but to ADD another one to my heart. I am also looking into getting a new baby.


Get a new fur baby to love. I lost my Peanut on Saint Patrick's Day at 19 years old. I didn't stop crying or aching for her until I opened my heart to another. He is nothing like my Peanut, but he keeps the tears away and keeps me smiling.


----------



## iluvmyfurbaby (May 19, 2021)

Thank you.






I found a new baby! Her name is Star and she is amazing! Star is 8 months old. She is beautiful, smart, funny and loves to cuddle. She is very different from my Basil but she has helped me so much and makes me laugh. It is true...getting a new furbaby really helps with the pain of a loss.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

She is beautiful! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.
Its so hard.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

xxxxx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I apologize for the above msg. I have been locked out of postings for a while so was just trying out to see if it would actually post again! Yay, it is working.


----------

